
How to Turn Off Smart TV Snooping Features - donclark
https://www.consumerreports.org/privacy/how-to-turn-off-smart-tv-snooping-features/
======
donclark
Good info, but it does'nt address users that use a different device to watch
things (like a raspberry pi, nvidia shield, etc).

